# Harry Dalton



## KerryD (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking for anyone who might have sailed with my father Harry Dalton circa 1970 to 1975 ish on the Eastern Moon or Eastern Venture. Would really like to put together a bit of a history of stories etc to give to my girls. 

Thanks in advance.

Kerry Dalton


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Kerry, enjoy the site. It might help if you could say what your father did ( his job) on those ships.

Here is a photo of the Eastern Moon. click HERE

Cheers Frank


----------



## KerryD (Sep 13, 2018)

Frank P said:


> Welcome onboard Kerry, enjoy the site. It might help if you could say what your father did ( his job) on those ships.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Eastern Moon. click HERE
> 
> Cheers Frank


Thanks Frank,

I think he was Master on one or two...and possibly first or second mate. I'm really not sure. He was also on the Eastern Glory and maybe the Ranger. I have just been in touch with a gent who sailed with him back in 66. My Dad was Irish. He passed away 30 years ago and my Mum's memory is a little sketchy around the details so I can't really be too specific unfortunately. My mum, my brother and I sailed on the Moon with Dad in the early 70's (to HK I think).

Thanks for the reply and for the pic.

Kerry


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello Kerry, I did not know your father but I wish you success in your history project. I have posted two photos of the Eastern Glory in the cargo ship gallery, one is when she was being built and one in a harbour somewhere.

Cheers Frank


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Good luck on your research Kerry, a good place to start is with your dads Discharge Book, look around in his goody box or his hideaway places, or even you Mother might know where it is.


----------



## 3knots (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Kerry, I sailed with your dad aboard the old Eastern Moon in 1968 and again in 1969 when he was Chief Officer. I was Third Officer at the time. I think it was soon after that he was promoted to Master, and again I seem to recall his first command was Eastern Moon. This would have been an earlier ship than the one you sailed on, and I think I posted a photo on Ships Nostalgia some time ago. I'll do a search and try to locate it for you. I recall your dad as being a great shipmate, having a cool head and being good at his job. By memory some of the others on board at that time were Capt: Dave Wilson and 2nd Officer: Mike Lee-Emery.
As so often happens, your dad and I never did sail together again.


----------



## 3knots (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Kerry, Here is the location of the Eastern Moon's photo

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gall...itle/eastern-moon-ex-hoegh-silvermoon/cat/510


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Kerry, did you get my PM sent on the 18th ?

Mike


----------



## KerryD (Sep 13, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Hi Kerry, did you get my PM sent on the 18th ?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

No I didn't...which email address did you send it to? Or was it on here?

Regards,

Kerry


----------



## KerryD (Sep 13, 2018)

3knots said:


> Hi Kerry, Here is the location of the Eastern Moon's photo
> 
> https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gall...itle/eastern-moon-ex-hoegh-silvermoon/cat/510


Thanks for the photo's!!


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

KerryD said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> No I didn't...which email address did you send it to? Or was it on here?
> 
> ...


All sorted.................................................I think !

Mike


----------



## nass (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Kerry,
I was mate in the American Mist with your dad in 72/73. The ship was one of three feeder container ships owned by United States lines, under the Liberian flag, managed by Jardines. We stood by the building, in Vigo, Spain, from early summer '72 until we finally sailed in November. The building process was a total fiasco but apart from that we had a fabulous time, living in a hotel in Vigo and attending the yard (a ferry ride away from Vigo) daily during the week. Lots of partying too. Getting the ship to the Far East was quite a challenge but we eventually made it and settled into an easy routine, leaving Hong Kong Monday morning (after a weekend on a mooring buoy) arriving Taiwan Tuesday, cargo ops Wednesday, back in Hong Kong Friday morning, cargo ops then on the buoy Friday night for another weekend off. I left the ship in Hong Kong in March '73 to transfer to the Eastern Saga. These three ships were a constant problem and did not long remain under Jardine's management.
If memory serves me right (which it doesn't very often these days!) I seem to recall your mother joining the ship at some stage? so I imagine you would have been with her?
I ran into Harry several times afterwards but didn't sail with him again. He was a wonderful shipmate, sometimes unassuming, sometimes a total riot but always a professional.
Peter C Cawthorn.


----------



## KerryD (Sep 13, 2018)

nass said:


> Hi Kerry,
> I was mate in the American Mist with your dad in 72/73. The ship was one of three feeder container ships owned by United States lines, under the Liberian flag, managed by Jardines. We stood by the building, in Vigo, Spain, from early summer '72 until we finally sailed in November. The building process was a total fiasco but apart from that we had a fabulous time, living in a hotel in Vigo and attending the yard (a ferry ride away from Vigo) daily during the week. Lots of partying too. Getting the ship to the Far East was quite a challenge but we eventually made it and settled into an easy routine, leaving Hong Kong Monday morning (after a weekend on a mooring buoy) arriving Taiwan Tuesday, cargo ops Wednesday, back in Hong Kong Friday morning, cargo ops then on the buoy Friday night for another weekend off. I left the ship in Hong Kong in March '73 to transfer to the Eastern Saga. These three ships were a constant problem and did not long remain under Jardine's management.
> If memory serves me right (which it doesn't very often these days!) I seem to recall your mother joining the ship at some stage? so I imagine you would have been with her?
> I ran into Harry several times afterwards but didn't sail with him again. He was a wonderful shipmate, sometimes unassuming, sometimes a total riot but always a professional.
> Peter C Cawthorn.


Hi Peter,

Thanks for the information. My Mum and I were on the ship around that time so I'm sure we would have met although I would have been too young to remember. 

Regards,

Kerry


----------

